# Atheism's Ten Commandments



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

?There Is No One Right Way to Live?: Atheists Unveil a Radically Different Set of Ten Commandments | TheBlaze.com

1. Be open-minded and be willing to alter your beliefs with new evidence.

2. Strive to understand what is most likely to be true, not to believe what you wish to be true.

3. The scientific method is the most reliable way of understanding the natural world.

4. Every person has the right to control over their body.

5. God is not necessary to be a good person or to live a full and meaningful life.

6. Be mindful of the consequences of all your actions and recognize that you must take responsibility for them.

7. Treat others as you would want them to treat you, and can reasonably expect them to want to be treated. Think about their perspective

8. We have the responsibility to consider others, including future generations

9. There is no one right way to live

10. Leave the world a better place than you found it.

Question, about No.5

Are the Atheist acknowledging God?


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Speaking as an atheist, I tend to feel that it is a statement that you don't need to believe in a god to be a good person. 

I've encountered many, many people in my life who believe that you have to believe in a god to be a decent and moral person. I strongly disagree with that. I consider myself to be quite decent and moral. I help others as much as possible, am extremely polite and consider myself to be kind hearted. Could I be better? Of course. So could many people. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

I just thought the wording of No.5 was laughable


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long as I still have faith in God they are safe. They should pray to the God they deny I don't lose my faith. It is faith in God that keeps people like me in check.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Everyone believes in god when they're in a foxhole


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

knfmn1 said:


> Speaking as an atheist, I tend to feel that it is a statement that you don't need to believe in a god to be a good person.
> 
> I've encountered many, many people in my life who believe that you have to believe in a god to be a decent and moral person. I strongly disagree with that. I consider myself to be quite decent and moral. I help others as much as possible, am extremely polite and consider myself to be kind hearted. Could I be better? Of course. So could many people. Nobody is perfect.


Until a person can truthfully say they have carefully searched the universe and failed to locate God..the deepest they can sink into unbelief is a condition called agnosticism...meaning they don't know what they believe and are too lazy to find out. From countless discussions with those who claim to be atheists...it is inevitably discovered its not that they don't believe in God..but rather they are mad at Him about something. Usually the premature death of a loved one or childhood abuse. What has God done to make you mad?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have never worked a crash where critically injured and dying people said "God is for chumps!" The truth is they tend to stare right through you as if you aren't even there. Sometimes they say things that don't make any sense to me, but they are most assuredly talking to someone.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When single in the USAF, I dated a lot of women who claimed to be atheists. 
But at a certain point in our relationship, they repeatedly called out praising
God with a very loud voice.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Long as I still have faith in God they are safe. They should pray to the God they deny I don't lose my faith. It is faith in God that keeps people like me in check.


Im with you 100%, if not for my faith in God I *could* become someone I wouldn't even recognize...


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

knfmn1 said:


> Speaking as an atheist, I tend to feel that it is a statement that you don't need to believe in a god to be a good person.
> 
> I've encountered many, many people in my life who believe that you have to believe in a god to be a decent and moral person. I strongly disagree with that. I consider myself to be quite decent and moral. I help others as much as possible, am extremely polite and consider myself to be kind hearted. Could I be better? Of course. So could many people. Nobody is perfect.











Atheistism is difficult to intellectually accept it makes little to no sense.


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm going to step out of this thread after this, because I like this forum and the folks here, but I want to point out the following: I find it offensive when people claim to possess absolute knowledge about mine or any other persons belief system. 

Statements claiming to know that people don't "really" not believe in the Christian god, but are merely angry with him or that there are no atheists in foxholes aren't helpful. I try very hard to not claim any knowledge about how others belief systems are formed. I try to just accept them and their beliefs as they are.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Hum guess that throws #1 and 2 out


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Each is entitled to believe , question or not believe . I can not and will not even try to force anyone to except God. Not my job. I will express my belief , just as I will allow others to express their doubts or disbelief, that is my job.
I however will not be forced in to silence


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ignorance just irritates me you know especially from people that claim to be intellectual.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

knfmn1 said:


> ...but I want to point out the following: I find it offensive when people claim to possess absolute knowledge about mine or any other persons belief system.


I find it very strange that people get offended over what others think and say. The only way to really offend me is to stick your finger in my eye. Most likely my reaction will truly be offensive in the actual sense. Otherwise say and think what you will. That's a freedom that I will fight for. But in keeping with the OP, I feel sorry for atheists.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I find it very strange that people get offended over what others think and say. The only way to really offend me is to stick your finger in my eye. Most likely my reaction will truly be offensive in the actual sense. Otherwise say and think what you will. That's a freedom that I will fight for. But in keeping with the OP, I feel sorry for atheists.


 This is how it works with liberals. They of course can attack disagree all they want with you . However you are not entitled to the same right. If you doubt me just take a look around. It is those like us that freely allow open discussion and expression of though. I am not offended if you disagree with me, nor is the foundation of my soul effected in anyway. I am comfortable in my belief system. Seems others are not.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those who are the least comfortable in their own belief system, . . . are the ones screaming the loudest that the others are all wrong.

A man who knows his God, . . . and is comfortable with his God, . . . is kinda like a man with only one gun: he knows it inside and out, . . . what it will and won't do, . . . when to call it out, . . . when to keep silent. Both people are generally likeable, peaceable, good guys.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks this is pushing hard against a rule and is running an unnecessary risk of board trouble and animosity?


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Ignorance just irritates me you know especially from people that claim to be intellectual.


The implication of your statement if i am reading it correctly is that peoples whos opions dont agree with yours Irritate you because being not your veiw it is incorrect and then ignorant?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

knfmn1 said:


> I'm going to step out of this thread after this, because I like this forum and the folks here, but I want to point out the following: I find it offensive when people claim to possess absolute knowledge about mine or any other persons belief system.
> 
> Statements claiming to know that people don't "really" not believe in the Christian god, but are merely angry with him or that there are no atheists in foxholes aren't helpful. I try very hard to not claim any knowledge about how others belief systems are formed. I try to just accept them and their beliefs as they are.


I'm sorry that you are upset. You've got to understand a lot of us - ex military and law enforcement and fire fighters and ems - have been witnesses to quite a number of folks in very dire circumstances. I can't tell you how many folks when put in these circumstances don't curse god for letting things happen or pray to god to help pull them thru just one more time and then they'll go straight.

I firmly believe that folks in those situations grasp for any lifeline that will help them get thru it. And a lot of the folks that have posted replies have based them on what they've seen and experienced (or in some cases what was passed on to them from family members such as those who lived thru WWII, Korea or Vietnam).

Are there folks that don't believe in god? Sure. Have I met any? nope.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Danm said:


> The implication of your statement if i am reading it correctly is that peoples whos opinions dont agree with yours Irritate you because being not your veiw it is incorrect and then ignorant?


Uhh not sure how to respond no yea yea no 
I think I am right for reasons which I stated hopefully clearly if not ow well if I was wrong I WELCOME DEBATE TO LEARN AND GROW and reevaluate my reasoning but by citing an emotional response he closed the door on reason and logic and debate and choose to simply ignore our statements I think that fits the bill for ignorance or if your being PC today willful disbelief.

So what was the point of your post again.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Uhh not sure how to respond no shit yea yea no shit
> I think I am right for reasons which I stated hopefully clearly if not ow well if I was wrong I WELCOME DEBATE TO LEARN AND GROW and reevaluate my reasoning but by citing an emotional response he closed the door on reason and logic and debate and choose to simply ignore our statements I think that fits the bill for ignorance or if your being PC today willful disbelief.
> 
> So what was the point of your post again.


My point was at the bottom of my Question mark of the clarafication i was asking for, but i can see how a high speed operator may have missed it makes me wonder what happened to quite professional.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Regarding the original post, that is somebody's list but there is no "atheist code". 

Atheists are not an organization.

There is no atheist doctrine. There is no atheist dogma.

I am not saying that some people don't try to pretend there is, but there isn't.

Atheism is as simple as can be. Atheists do not believe in God. They may or may not believe in the scientific method, they may or may not believe in evolution or even care about evolution. They may be pro life, they may not. They may be liberal, or they may be conservative. 

I am an atheist. There's no reason that any of you should care one little bit that I am because it in no way affects you.

I don't care what you believe at all, why should I? You are you. My lack of a belief in God is in no way a threat to anybody. Wether you believe in God has nothing to do with me, so we are good, do your thing and I will do mine.

If anybody is offended that I don't believe what they do, well… that's their problem, not mine. 

Do what works for you, and let me do what works for me.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Long as I still have faith in God they are safe. They should pray to the God they deny I don't lose my faith. It is faith in God that keeps people like me in check.


 Who is they?



Dubyagee said:


> Everyone believes in god when they're in a foxhole


Not even close to being true. A nice myth that is spread over the Internet mostly by people who have not been in combat.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Where as i do believe in God i can think of lot worse values people can have then those in post so i think let folks believe in what makes there life have meaning.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

The only thing all atheists have in common is a lack of belief in god/gods. Some of us think there isn't one, some of us don't *believe* there is one but accept that it's possible - we just don't claim to know. I consider myself a basically (though imperfectly) moral person and see no reason why belief in/fear of an interventionist deity would be necessary for me to believe there is right and wrong and attempt to act rightly. Biological hypotheses on the evolution of altruism describe how such moral sense might easily arise in the absence of any religious belief, in case anyone wonders how such a thing could be.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't help but point out the irony of #9 when the mere existence of the list contradicts it.

Believe what you will. I don't really care. I am at peace with what I believe.
When what you believe interrupts my peace, only then will you and I be at odds.

"Be excellent to each other."
Thus sayeth Bill and Ted.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Regarding the original post, that is somebody's list but there is no "atheist code".
> 
> Atheists are not an organization.
> 
> ...


Actually atheism does have dogmas. The under girding doctrine of atheism is not only that God does not exist..but God cannot exist and could not have existed at any place or time. Atheism is a godless faith based Religion much like Liberalism..Evolutionism and Secular Humanism. It takes more faith to be an atheist than it does to be a Christian.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Atheism means different things to different people. I know atheists who laugh at atheists who believe in the religion of Atheism, who attempt to win converts and who attempt to attack all things Christian. On the other hand, I know a group who meet weekly in Dothan, who call themselves the "Free Thinkers." 

Me? I share the Gospel with them and move on. Still their friend, but see no reason to beat them down or argue with them. Neither does any good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Denton said:


> Atheism means different things to different people. I know atheists who laugh at atheists who believe in the religion of Atheism, who attempt to win converts and who attempt to attack all things Christian. On the other hand, I know a group who meet weekly in Dothan, who call themselves the "Free Thinkers."
> 
> Me? I share the Gospel with them and move on. Still their friend, but see no reason to beat them down or argue with them. Neither does any good.


Sounds like a great plan.

1 Peter 3:15
But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Regarding the original post, that is somebody's list but there is no "atheist code".
> 
> Atheists are not an organization.
> 
> ...


Thank you.I just caught this thread and you saved me a lot of typing.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

The truth about atheists is not that they don't believe in God, they don't WANT to believe in God. It's simple really, it's just pride.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Danm said:


> My point was at the bottom of my Question mark of the clarification i was asking for, but i can see how a high speed operator may have missed it makes me wonder what happened to quite professional.


My mistake because it didnt really seem like you were asking a question merely making a statement. Didnt miss anything just thought it was worthless tripe and while I don't want to insult you professionally even though you dont seem to mind, Quite wondering man up and come find out get in a real MOS then call me back I don't buy the everyone is equal BS.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Spice said:


> The only thing all atheists have in common is a lack of belief in god/gods. Some of us think there isn't one, some of us don't *believe* there is one but accept that it's possible - we just don't claim to know. I consider myself a basically (though imperfectly) moral person and see no reason why belief in/fear of an interventionist deity would be necessary for me to believe there is right and wrong and attempt to act rightly. Biological hypotheses on the evolution of altruism describe how such moral sense might easily arise in the absence of any religious belief, in case anyone wonders how such a thing could be.


I am curious where the Biological Hypotheses on an evolution can be found specially the one your talking about.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> I am curious where the Biological Hypotheses on an evolution can be found specially the one your talking about.


You might try reading Richard Dawkins.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> The truth about atheists is not that they don't believe in God, they don't WANT to believe in God. It's simple really, it's just pride.


Will agree those who claim to be atheists do not suffer from a lack of belief in God. Can only differ as to the causative factor...which is not pride but rather anger. With said anger invariably stemming from the premature death of a loved one or, serious childhood abuse by a parent or other trusted adult. Issue one can be cured by an increased knowledge of God's Word. Number two takes a simple little action and command called forgiveness. That old root of bitterness must be plucked up by the roots.

Hebrews 12:15
Looking diligently lest any man fail of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up trouble you, and thereby many be defiled;


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Seneca said:


> You might try reading Richard Dawkins.


I might try it but prolly not Is there a specific section I could reference because I wouldn't really like to wade through a ton of irrelevant information.

That is much like me saying read the bible it proves gods existence and your faith or lack there of. OR read everything ever published by the church it explains it ALL I would like to know what his theory is but I am not going to become a physicist to understand that when Steven Hawking said "Because there is a law such as gravity, the universe can and will create itself from nothing". but if there was nothing how did we have something such as the law of gravity when it was itself created out of nothing very very circular. Also if there is a beginning to the creation of everything than what did the creating unless you like to believe Hawking and believe there are billions of universes out there where everything is possible except god I always wonder why the exception.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> I might try it but prolly not Is there a specific section I could reference because I wouldn't really like to wade through a ton of irrelevant information.


I believe he covers it briefly in the beginning chapters of his book The God Delusion, I'm not 100% sure, since it has been a long time since I read it and beside I don't care much for ranting Atheists, or maybe it's just ranting in general....

He probably covers the topic in greater detail here;

Amazon.com: The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution (9781416594796): Richard Dawkins: Books


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Actually atheism does have dogmas. The under girding doctrine of atheism is not only that God does not exist..but God cannot exist and could not have existed at any place or time. Atheism is a godless faith based Religion much like Liberalism..Evolutionism and Secular Humanism. It takes more faith to be an atheist than it does to be a Christian.


Why that's entirely false. Complete gobbledygook. SOME atheists may have dogmas, but some football fans root for the Jacksonville Jags&#8230; that doesn't mean all do or even most do.

You are making assumptions about what "atheists" believe that are not true. Your assumptions are wrong because you are taking one person or group's definition of atheism as what you think atheism is "as a group". That's like taking religious people as a group and therefore believing that the Nicene creed and saying it applies to all religious people, whether Christian (Catholic, Protestant, Mormon, Orthodox, Coptic, Gnostic), Jew, Muslim, Buddhist, Hellenist, Wiccan, Satanist or whatever.

You are using false logic, and (I say this with all due respect) are offering a red herring.

You have no idea what I believe, other than to have heard my declaration that I am an atheist.

I practice no religion whatever. I espouse no faith whatever. I simply say "I do not believe that there is a God." Period. If you want to assume the rest of what you were saying is true, that's rather like assuming I root for the Green Bay Packers or that I am a Cubs fan. (neither of these are true either).

It takes no faith to be an atheist at all. I mean, that's rather the whole point of being one, you don't have faith because&#8230; you don't have FAITH.

What it takes is a simple lack of believing that there is an all knowing, all seeing, all powerful being out there. I just don't. The end. Press on.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

The biological hypothesis that describe how evolution can lead to a moral sense is based on altruism. Altruism, as biologists use it, means engaging in behaviors that don't help the individual performing them, and in fact incur some cost; but they do help some other individual. Many such behaviors are what most humans call 'moral': giving to those less fortunate, being willing to defend the weak or helpless, not stealing when you think you could get away with it, etc. Not doing whatever one can to maximize one's own success seems to run contrary to evolutionary theory -- but it really doesn't. The key is that _in the circumstances under which the behaviors evolved the organism doing the behavior is either usually helping a blood relative (with whom she shares lots of genes, so she's helping her genes succeed) or helping another organism who is likely to provide assistance at some later date. Either way, the genes of the altruist are more likely to get passed along than the genes of a selfish lout who behaved immorally. There are a Ton of related sources in the biological literature so I'd encourage you search on terms such as 'altruism' and a related idea, 'kin selection'. The Selfish Gene is one popular book that talks about related topics. The Evolution of Morality is a good source, largely focusing on studies of moral behavior among non-human primates, but this latter text is one used for an evolutionary biology class many years ago and probably difficult to find now. Plenty of other sources easily available though!_


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Will agree those who claim to be atheists do not suffer from a lack of belief in God. Can only differ as to the causative factor...which is not pride but rather anger. With said anger invariably stemming from the premature death of a loved one or, serious childhood abuse by a parent or other trusted adult. Issue one can be cured by an increased knowledge of God's Word. Number two takes a simple little action and command called forgiveness. That old root of bitterness must be plucked up by the roots.
> 
> Hebrews 12:15
> Looking diligently lest any man fail of the grace of God; lest any root of bitterness springing up trouble you, and thereby many be defiled;


It always puzzles me to hear complete strangers tell me with perfect confidence what I think and feel and why. In this case, the confidence is perfect but the assumptions are Completely incorrect. I didn't lose any loved ones before I lost faith in God and became an atheist, and I was never seriously abused by anyone. Nor am I prideful, as another poster claimed: However the universe got here I'm sure *I* didn't do it! I understand it might be comforting to someone to believe I am an atheist because I am angry or prideful or whatever, but it just ain't so.

The truth of the matter is I just don't think I *know* how the universe got here, and don't think the full truth of the matter is found in any book. People write books. It logically Has to be true that most of the books that claim perfect truth don't have it (since they mutually contradict). I conclude that none of them can be trusted (by me) to have perfect truth. So I don't believe.

Believers, I am not here to attack you or your book. I don't know the ultimate answers. I doubt you do either, but hey, could happen, as I've just explained, I don't know. I just sincerely wish people who don't know me would stop explaining away my own understanding of my own internal personal reality; telling me I'm wrong about myself so I will fit better in the box they'd like to use to pack me away from further consideration.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Murphy said:


> ?There Is No One Right Way to Live?: Atheists Unveil a Radically Different Set of Ten Commandments | TheBlaze.com
> 
> 1. Be open-minded and be willing to alter your beliefs with new evidence.
> 
> ...


... So it's ok to steal, murder, and take another mans wife? 
Some one didn't do enough homework. 
The Ten Commandments are socially "legal" on every continent. Seven of the ten are demanded in nearly every civil demographic from clans to metro residents.

There are no "commandment" in the athiest model that I see . All of them are negotiable.

Once their commandment have all been rightly complied with for a lifetime then what? Your carcass becomes worm food and your soul is extinguished like a small flame?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

There is a lot of intolerance in this thread.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> There is a lot of intolerance in this thread.


Yet everyone claims it as their flagstone.

I want to know who removed the "no threads on religion" rule. Hard feelings are created when religion is discussed for religion's sake on the internet. No objectivity in the topic.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Spice said:


> The biological hypothesis that describe how evolution can lead to a moral sense is based on altruism. Altruism, as biologists use it, means engaging in behaviors that don't help the individual performing them, and in fact incur some cost; but they do help some other individual. Many such behaviors are what most humans call 'moral': giving to those less fortunate, being willing to defend the weak or helpless, not stealing when you think you could get away with it, etc. Not doing whatever one can to maximize one's own success seems to run contrary to evolutionary theory -- but it really doesn't. The key is that _in the circumstances under which the behaviors evolved the organism doing the behavior is either usually helping a blood relative (with whom she shares lots of genes, so she's helping her genes succeed) or helping another organism who is likely to provide assistance at some later date. Either way, the genes of the altruist are more likely to get passed along than the genes of a selfish lout who behaved immorally. There are a Ton of related sources in the biological literature so I'd encourage you search on terms such as 'altruism' and a related idea, 'kin selection'. The Selfish Gene is one popular book that talks about related topics. The Evolution of Morality is a good source, largely focusing on studies of moral behavior among non-human primates, but this latter text is one used for an evolutionary biology class many years ago and probably difficult to find now. Plenty of other sources easily available though!_


_

I guess I find fault with the reasoning that by helping someone else to my detriment that I am in fact helping myself. (which inst altruistic at all) For example I recently sold a puppy to a man located about 200 miles away he came to collect him paid in cash and as he was leaving I realized he had paid me 100$ to much I ran out caught him before he drove off and raised the issue he counted the money in his wallet and indeed he was 100$ short of what he should have had I returned the money and he left. I know why I did it but how was I in fact helping myself based on my current knowledge I WILL never see or interact with this man again. I just dont understand how that makes sense which is also contrary to what I have observed in life people are inherently self serving which is a strong natural imperative and totally rational. I also suspect that outside of a small group situation this could not be possible either._


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Spice said:


> It always puzzles me to hear complete strangers tell me with perfect confidence what I think and feel and why. In this case, the confidence is perfect but the assumptions are Completely incorrect. I didn't lose any loved ones before I lost faith in God and became an atheist, and I was never seriously abused by anyone. Nor am I prideful, as another poster claimed: However the universe got here I'm sure *I* didn't do it! I understand it might be comforting to someone to believe I am an atheist because I am angry or prideful or whatever, but it just ain't so.
> 
> The truth of the matter is I just don't think I *know* how the universe got here, and don't think the full truth of the matter is found in any book. People write books. It logically Has to be true that most of the books that claim perfect truth don't have it (since they mutually contradict). I conclude that none of them can be trusted (by me) to have perfect truth. So I don't believe.
> 
> Believers, I am not here to attack you or your book. I don't know the ultimate answers. I doubt you do either, but hey, could happen, as I've just explained, I don't know. I just sincerely wish people who don't know me would stop explaining away my own understanding of my own internal personal reality; telling me I'm wrong about myself so I will fit better in the box they'd like to use to pack me away from further consideration.


Well your not an atheist. An atheist would "know" that God could not have created the universe because God could not possibly exist. Once a person reaches the conclusion that God could exist outside of their ability to know Him...a person moves over into the realm of agnosticism. On a polite level an agnostic believes there is a Prime Mover..out there somewhere..they are just not quite sure what or Who it is. A fellow named Aristotle spoke on it frequently.

Aristotle: the Prime Mover


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well your not an atheist. An atheist would "know" that God could not have created the universe because God could not possibly exist. Once a person reaches the conclusion that God could exist outside of their ability to know Him...a person moves over into the realm of agnosticism. On a polite level an agnostic believes there is a Prime Mover..out there somewhere..they are just not quite sure what or Who it is. A fellow named Aristotle spoke on it frequently.
> 
> Aristotle: the Prime Mover


I am not going to violate forum rules, so I will just say you obviously have no idea what either I or my wife is talking about.

I am done with this thread, and Spice said that she is done as well.

Yall just go ahead, I am done with this.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Yet everyone claims it as their flagstone.
> 
> I want to know who removed the "no threads on religion" rule. Hard feelings are created when religion is discussed for religion's sake on the internet. No objectivity in the topic.


Sorry I never claimed to be "tolerant" but I'm also not belligerent.
In fact I dislike the COEXIST bumper sticker crowd none of their stickers have Khmer Rouge, satanic goat heads, or Alien symbols.
(Insert sarcasm as desired)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey! There was a reason why the religion clause in the rules was deleted. The rules were rewritten when a religion section was in the works. When it became apparent a lot of members were not going to be able to handle it without flaming, we ditched the idea. 

That being the case, rule #14 is now in the list. This thread was started while the rule was not there, so let's let this thread run its course, but remember that everyone has their beliefs, and those beliefs are very personal to them. Let's remember that and not make enemies among ourselves. We are about prepping and survival.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am not going to violate forum rules, so I will just say you obviously have no idea what either I or my wife is talking about.
> 
> I am done with this thread, and Spice said that she is done as well.
> 
> Yall just go ahead, I am done with this.


Ok good plan. I don't like to get nagged at either. Can't believe some meanie even started this thread to begin with outside of the ranting and raving section. Let us speak of something more pleasant and uplifting. Thanks.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not a meanie!!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey how about those red skins. A better team one can not find anywhere on the planet:staff:


----------

